# TXT-Datei erstellen/lesen/schreiben



## Diefenbaker (6. März 2005)

Hallo,

diese Frage wurde bestimmt schon mal behandelt. Meine suche allerdings hat nichts ergeben.

Wie kann ich in einer Consolen-Application Textdateien erstellen und lesen bzw. schreiben?

Ein kleines Beispiel wäre super!


----------



## MFC openGL (6. März 2005)

File* datei = NULL;


dat = fopen("c:\testdatei.txt", "wt+");  zum erstellen und anhängen einer textdatei
dat = fopen("c:\testdatei.txt", "rt+");   zum lesen einer textdatei

fclose(dat);


Passende include weiss ich leider nicht auswendig, denke aber es war die   stdio.h  oder iostream.h  

geht auch wenn du das aufwendiger willst mit der iostream klasse


Schreiben in die  Datei mit   fputs();    lesen mit fgets()


----------



## Diefenbaker (6. März 2005)

danke für den schnellen Hinweis.


----------



## Flegmon (7. März 2005)

Hallo,

Die Funktionen sind in der Datei stdio.h

FILE Datei;

Datei = fopen( Dateiname, Modus ) ;//zum öffnen wie oben beschrieben

Modus: // Hier gibt es noch weitere möglichkeiten

"r" nur lesen
"w" Datei neu erzeugen & schreiben
"a" anhängen
"r+" lesen & schreiben
"w+" neue Datei erzeugen & lesen & schreiben
"a+" anhängen & lesen

Hier zu beachten ist aber, dass bei w und w+ die Datei überschrieben wird falls sie bereits vorhanden ist

fprintf( Datei, format[,argumente ); // in Datei schreiben ( als Text )
// lässt sich wie printf benutzen nur das die FILE Struktur übergeben werden muss
fgets( *String, MAX, Datei );// zum lesen ( als Text )

fclose(Datei);//zum Schliesen ( nicht vergessen)

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit Binär in Dateien zu schreiben ( fwrite und fread )
Außerdem können auch Windows Funktionen verwendet werden ( CreateFile / WriteFile ...)


----------

